# One More Raffle Prize Added!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll toss my name out there for any winners who won't take it because it says Purina.....I'll take it....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I'll toss my name out there for any winners who won't take it because it says Purina.....I'll take it....


Thanks Rick. I really love it. Its well made and the logo came out so well for Ryleys Run. I just cant buy the raffle tickets because I am running the event. Figures, doesnt it?? We have so many great prizes this year. LOL!!! Oh well!!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It is beautiful Donna!!!! Another big WOW!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> It is beautiful Donna!!!! Another big WOW!!!!


Thanks Janis. I just love the bag. I love the way the logo was done. Its a great traveling bag too. Just love it. Sucks to be me. LMAOOOO!!!! Not eligible. LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey! This is the first time I've seen this! It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! That is really nice...hmmm... and I already have red luggage so it would match perfectly! I love the logo too! It looks great on everything and shows up especially well on the red!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks wonderful Donna!!!! If it's got Ryley's Run on it who cares what else is there!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Looks wonderful Donna!!!! If it's got Ryley's Run on it who cares what else is there!!!


I totally agree. Great idea to put this on the luggage. That way when it is on the turnstills at the airport everyone standing there will be able to see and maybe it will help some animals. I know I would buy a logo like that that had an iron on backing and put it on my luggage. That way it would get the word out more. I hope one day to be able to come to one of the Ryley's Run one of the years.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I totally agree. Great idea to put this on the luggage. That way when it is on the turnstills at the airport everyone standing there will be able to see and maybe it will help some animals. I know I would buy a logo like that that had an iron on backing and put it on my luggage. That way it would get the word out more. I hope one day to be able to come to one of the Ryley's Run one of the years.


I will check tomorrow to see if Kevin can make some just for that reason and will let you know. Sounds like a great way to get the word out there. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I think it is nice as well regardless of the "backer". I also bought some of the Dogswell treats due to seeing them listed as a sponsor to Ryley's Run....my dogs say "ThankYou" for introducing their Mom to such a GReat product!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it turn out very nice and agree with Sue.. What difference does it make who the backer is????? I dont use Purina , but that doesnt mean I wouldnt take the luggage if I won.....


----------

